# Kanthal Wire



## RezaD (30/1/14)

Hi All,

Where can I get Kanthal wire in CPT area? I know skybluevape sells it but as this is my first venture into it I am only buying a few metres in which case the delivery costs will be more than the purchase.

Thanks


----------



## Riaz (30/1/14)

howsit Reza

please have a look at the resellers subforums

there are guys in cpt that are selling


----------

